
California Governor calls for home isolation for seniors, bars to close, etc - jconley
https://www.ktvu.com/news/california-gov-newsom-calls-for-home-isolation-for-all-seniors-bars-to-close-restaurants-to-limit-capacity
======
xeromal
I wonder if anyone has done a comparison of damage done by the economy
grinding to a halt vs quarantine. I don't mean this in a snarky way. I just
imagine a world where truck drivers stop making deliveries. At what point do
more people die from lack of resources than the current pandemic?

~~~
lacker
The biggest uncertainty is how many people would die if the virus spreads
unchecked. 20,000 Americans? 2 million Americans? Both are possible, but with
two orders of magnitude difference in effect, it is nearly impossible to
estimate things like net economic impact of doing nothing.

~~~
duckMuppet
Yet they close NCAAA and NBA games while an airport like JFK still passes 2
million passengers a month, let alone transit centers such as Amtrak,
greyhound, or local subway stations.

Even at a 2 - 4% mortality rate, the sheer panic over this is nonsense

~~~
nostromo
People are now panicking about the panic and subsequent overreaction.

I must say in Seattle it’s a little alarming to go to the store and to
literally see no meat, no bread, no milk, no soap. And I’ve already had
friends in hospitality lose their jobs.

I think the UK’s keep calm and carry on approach is the right way - but it’s
hard to turn back from a panic.

~~~
tanilama
UK approach is suicide, their health care system is going to break down
magnificently under the pressure of swarm of sick people, or they are going to
ask people to stay at home and pray once sick.

I don't see that works, people will riot.

------
damontal
Unless forced to close, the bars, restaurants, and businesses will stay open.
Very few will voluntarily do the right thing.

~~~
j88439h84
They could be paid to close.

~~~
eikenberry
Not enough to make a difference. The government can't afford it.

~~~
grecy
Oh I don't know. They could stop spending trillions on wars around the world
and spend it on looking after their own citizens instead.

------
fortran77
Seattle Hospitals don't have enough ECMO machines. One of the criteria they
use for deciding who gets access is BMI. People with BMI > 25 don't get it.
(Mine is 23. Phew!)

[https://twitter.com/scott_mintzer/status/1239290389963714562](https://twitter.com/scott_mintzer/status/1239290389963714562)

(unrolled)
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1239290389963714562.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1239290389963714562.html)

~~~
chki
If you read the whole thread he himself says in the end that the situation is
not portrayed accurately. So take this with a grain of salt to say the least.

------
gweinberg
I can see why he wants restaurants and bars to close. But why breweries?

~~~
mdszy
Because they're likely brewpubs, effectively a bar that serves that brewery's
beer.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
They could probably just close the tasting rooms and sell beer to-go, and if
they have distribution, to retailers.

------
generalpass
I went to every grocery store in town yesterday just to get the basics, and
still came up short.

It was massive crowds of elderly people.

~~~
blisterpeanuts
In California?

~~~
generalpass
In Silicon Valley, no less.

------
woodandsteel
I have noticed that in every online discussion on this topic in recent weeks,
there is a group that continues to insist that the virus is a minor problem,
no worse than the annual flu. I assume they are all fervent Trump supporters.

